# Batterie HS mais Mac démarre pas sur secteur



## kadad (12 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai une question relativement simple mais je ne parviens pas à trouver la réponse.

J'ai un macbook pro A1278 qui ne chargeait plus du tout. Aucune lumière nulle part. J'ai un ami qui m'a prêté une alim pour vérifier et là c'est passé au vert. Bizarrement, par curiosité, j'ai remis l'ancienne alim et ça continue à rester vert... 

Bref, j'appuie sur le bouton sur le coté qui permet de vérifier la charge : 5 clignotements de l'ensemble des diodes. Apple dit que ça signifie que la batterie est HS. Soit.

Ma question : mon ordinateur, même si la batterie est morte ne devrait il pas s'allumer lorsqu'il est sur secteur ?

Si oui, quel peut être le problème ?
Si non, alors j'investis dans une batterie.

D'ailleurs, auriez-vous un conseil pour acheter une nouvelle batterie en ligne. Lorsque je vais sur ifixit, il me montre un ordinateur avec une batterie amovible or le mien ne l'est pas et le texte me laisse perplexe : 





> *This part only works in the A1278 MacBook. It will not work in a A1278 MacBook Pro even though the model number is the same*




Pas mal non ?

https://fr.ifixit.com/Store/Mac/MacBook-Unibody-Model-No-A1278-Battery/IF160-005-1


----------



## gmaa (12 Décembre 2015)

kadad a dit:


> Ma question : mon ordinateur, même si la batterie est morte ne devrait il pas s'allumer lorsqu'il est sur secteur ?
> 
> Si oui, quel peut être le problème ?



Il devrait. 
A moins que le Magsafe ait lui aussi fait la malle...

Note : J'ai eu un pépin sur une batterie morte. Il fallait cependant qu'elle soit présente pour fonctionner sur secteur.


----------



## Geekfou (13 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
as-tu essayé de faire un reset SMC et NVRAM 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
Télécharge CoconutBattery http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutbattery/ et fait nous un screen du résultat.
Pour avoir la bonne batterie pour ton MBP, il faut que tu regardes dans /à propos de ce Mac, c’est avec c’est éléments que tu trouveras chaussure à ton pied. En même temps, dis-nous quel est le modèle exact de ton MBP.


----------



## kadad (13 Décembre 2015)

Merci de vos réponses. Je pense que je n'ai pas dû bien m'exprimer. L'ordinateur ne s'allume pas du tout. D'où ma question : avec une batterie manifestement morte compte tenu du signal des 5 diodes clignotant 5 fois, est il normal que le mac ne s'allume néanmoins pas sur secteur.
Et dés lors, je ne peux pas :

Installer Coconut battery et faire un screen
Vérifier "à propos de ce mac"
Vérifier le modèle exact du mac puisque je ne vois que A1278 sous la coque

Enfin, la batterie est bien présente dans le mac. Mais il ne s'allume pas...

Quelqu'un pour me dire définitivement si il devrait tout de même s'allumer ?

Merci


----------



## kadad (13 Décembre 2015)

ah, et je peux pas réinitialiser la NVRAM puisque cela se fait via un démarrage et j'ai fait la manip SMC qui n'a eu aucun effet...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Décembre 2015)

Salut

As-tu essayé d'enlever la batterie puis de démarrer sur le secteur?


----------



## kadad (13 Décembre 2015)

C'est l'objet de ma question...

J'ai pas démonté la batterie, car je crois que ça changerait rien à la question, et que je préfère réserver cela pour le remplacement si je suis amener à le faire. ( elle est dans la coque )


----------



## Geekfou (13 Décembre 2015)

kadad a dit:


> C'est l'objet de ma question...
> 
> J'ai pas démonté la batterie, car je crois que ça changerait rien à la question, et que je préfère réserver cela pour le remplacement si je suis amener à le faire. ( elle est dans la coque )


Il faut que t’ouvres ton MBP dans tous les cas, pour avoir la référence de la batterie, parce qu’il existe une douzaine de modèles MBP A1278


----------



## kadad (14 Décembre 2015)

Merci. Je vais démonter ce soir pour vérifier le modèle de batterie. Comme indiqué, si vous avez des idées de bon site où acheter des batteries, je suis preneur.


dragao13 a dit:


> Déso si je dis une connerie mais il me semble bien que les macbook ont besoin d'une batterie pour le démarrage, même sur secteur.


Reste que j'aimerais une confirmation de ce que suppose dragao13, puisque c'est ma question centrale. Je ne trouve pas sur le support apple de réponse définitive.


----------



## kadad (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
je me permets de remonter la question principale de mon post, à savoir, est il normal que si la batterie est morte, le macbook ne soit pas en mesure de démarrer, y compris avec l'alimentation branchée.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2015)

kadad a dit:


> je me permets de remonter la question principale de mon post, à savoir, est il normal que si la batterie est morte, le macbook ne soit pas en mesure de démarrer, y compris avec l'alimentation branchée.


C'est peut-être possible, car depuis 2008 le système de charge d'une batterie et le Magsafe ont bien changés. Pour en être sûr, tu n'as pas d'autres choix que de retirer temporairement cette batterie.


----------



## Cedricdu62500 (15 Avril 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est peut-être possible, car depuis 2008 le système de charge d'une batterie et le Magsafe ont bien changés. Pour en être sûr, tu n'as pas d'autres choix que de retirer temporairement cette batterie.


bonjour juste une question jai meme probleme sans batterie le mac peut fonctionner ? Merci


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2019)

Cedricdu62500 a dit:


> bonjour juste une question jai meme probleme sans batterie le mac peut fonctionner ? Merci


A ma connaissance oui. Mais possiblement ralenti.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

D'expérience je peux dire qu'un MBP A1278 avec une batterie HS démarre lorsqu'il est branché sur secteur.
J'ai déjà eu le cas avec le même ordi dans ma famille.
Que la batterie soit connectée ou pas, l'ordi démarrait.
Je rejoins @Sly54, uniquement sur secteur l'ordi peut accuser un certain ralentissement si trop d'applications tournent.
Dans le cas que je décris, il n'y avait pas de problème sur le bloc alim.

La première des choses à faire quand l'ordi ne démarre pas avec une batterie HS et dès lors que le secteur est connecté, est de retirer la batterie (sur ce genre de modèle ça n'est pas une grande affaire - choisir le modèle exact et suivre le tutoriel) pour voir si, éventuellement la batterie ne shunte pas l'alimentation (je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça, mais sait-on jamais).
Et si ça ne démarre pas, je pense qu'on peut décemment incriminer le bloc alim.



kadad a dit:


> D'ailleurs, auriez-vous un conseil pour acheter une nouvelle batterie en ligne. Lorsque je vais sur ifixit, il me montre un ordinateur avec une batterie amovible or le mien ne l'est pas et le texte me laisse perplexe :
> 
> Pas mal non ?
> 
> https://fr.ifixit.com/Store/Mac/MacBook-Unibody-Model-No-A1278-Battery/IF160-005-1


Le modèle A1278 équivaut au MacBook 13" late 2008, ainsi qu'aux MacBookPro mid 2009 à mid 2012.
ifixit semble ne vendre que la batterie du MacBook, ce qui n'est visiblement pas ton cas puisque tu dis avoir un MBP.
Il te faut donc trouver cette batterie ailleurs (Apple ne répare plus ton modèle).
Mais je ne sais pas où.
J'avais acheté une batterie de remplacement chez occamac en 2014, mais il semblerait que ça n'existe plus.
Nos amis ici présent doivent pouvoir t'aiguiller.


----------



## Cedricdu62500 (15 Avril 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> A ma connaissance oui. Mais possiblement ralenti.


 bonjour ok donc si je commande une nouvel batterie sa sert a rien ? car j'ai mon macbook air fonctionne ecran sombre


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2019)

Cedricdu62500 a dit:


> bonjour ok donc si je commande une nouvel batterie sa sert a rien ? car j'ai mon macbook air fonctionne ecran sombre


???

Si tu achètes une nouvelle batterie, tu pourras travailler hors branchement. Du coup, je ne comprends pas la question…


----------



## Cedricdu62500 (15 Avril 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> ???
> 
> Si tu achètes une nouvelle batterie, tu pourras travailler hors branchement. Du coup, je ne comprends pas la question…


Le soucis ces que j'ai renverser du thes dans sur mon clavier du coup je les éteints mon mac j'ai tout démonté pour nettoyer et j'ai laisser sécher mes maintenant il démarre va niquel mes  l'écran sombre et  j'ai Plus de voyant batterie ni de led sur MagSafe donc je voulez juste savoir si le mac fonctionne sans batterie ou pas ma batterie dedans et hs .cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2019)

On peut penser que la carte mère a souffert.
Mais dans quelle mesure ?.. Donc à part tester, on ne peut pas te dire avec certitude si ça va aller avec une nouvelle batterie, ou pas.


----------

